# NPT thread depth



## mklotz

This forum really needs a Reference sub-forum where material like the following can be deposited for future reference.

I've been following a thread over on the HSM forum where the subject is how deep to tap NPT threads. One of the references on this subject is worth passing along here...

http://www.sizes.com/materls/pipeThrd.htm

since some of us use NPT threads on engines, manifolds and the like.


----------



## b.lindsey

I think that's a good idea Marv. To have a collection of such information in one place would be useful. A simple little spreadsheet I worked up for my own use keeps some of the more common references right at hand, just got it laminated and its right there on the shop bench. Also handy for CAD work when dimensioning hole sizes or drill size callouts for a particular thread.

Not that its worth much but am attaching it in case someone might find it useful.



Bill

Edit: The NPT reference is a good one by the way...kinda always wondered about that myself  

View attachment Screw Dimension Table.pdf


----------

